# Oxfordshire Bus Graveyard



## mookster (May 13, 2011)

This was a permission visit with TBM, as these are housed on a very much active and lived-on farm. 

Tucked away in a corner of rural Oxfordshire is a huge shed full of buses in various states of repair. A couple are in the process of being restored, indeed one, a beautiful Bristol VR is almost fully restored. They've all been dry-stored under cover on the farm since about 2002 and going around here excited me more than I dared let on because I am a secret bus nerd - and I can remember travelling on the two Oxford Cityline buses housed here back in the 1990s so I had a massive trip down memory lane.

Anyway, enough of my ramblings here are some photos. 

























Almost fully restored













































This should give you an idea of how tight it was





























Cheers for looking, more pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157626707279618/


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 13, 2011)

Some great photos there!

Looking at them and seeing the word 'Omnibus' reminded me of singing a song in primary school about Omnibuses and getting lost in London


----------



## Snips86x (May 13, 2011)

Love these old buses - Some look like they have seen better days, like that old 1980 Ford Minibus. Shame its in such a state. Great post. Thanks


----------



## MD (May 13, 2011)

excellent 
did you check any of the mileage? 
ill bets some of these have seen a million miles !!


----------



## night crawler (May 13, 2011)

It that over near Long Hanbrough


----------



## mookster (May 13, 2011)

Cheers guys!



MD said:


> excellent
> did you check any of the mileage?
> ill bets some of these have seen a million miles !!



Yeah! And you can see the mile tracker dooberry on the second Cityline bus (VJO 201X) states over 450,000 miles



night crawler said:


> It that over near Long Hanbrough



Near, but not too close....it is an overflow/forgotten about stuff from the museum though


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 13, 2011)

Hey nice one !!!!
I'm hopefully having a ride in that VR next Sunday................all the way to Brizzle !!


----------



## Snips86x (May 13, 2011)

fluffy5518 said:


> Hey nice one !!!!
> I'm hopefully having a ride in that VR next Sunday................all the way to Brizzle !!



Slow trip then


----------



## alex76 (May 13, 2011)

nice shopts and tread mate


----------



## shipwreck (May 15, 2011)

When buses had ashtrays!! Not so long ago, great pics!!


----------



## Foxylady (May 15, 2011)

Blimey, that one with the double seating to one side is quite freaky. Imagine having to squeeze past three or four people with their shopping...and with your own shopping too! Nightmare. 
Some great buses there, Mookster. Fab pics as always.


----------

